# Goggle Lenses



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

persimmon has the most range of the oakley lenses. it's really made for cloud cover days, but i have used em at night and in cloudless sunny days. getting two different lenses is really the way to go though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

ok, what would you recommend as a sunny day lens?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

probably blue iridium. fire iridium looks sweet, and is a sunny lens, but blocks too much light for my taste.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, i was considering blue iridium, ill prob go with that and pick up a nighttime lens later, thanks for the help


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a high intensity yellow for overcast days but they also work really well under the lights at night. I use fire iridium for sunny bluebird days but they tend to loose definition later on in the day when you are riding in more shadowed areas.


----------

